# Fisher LD for a 06 Wrangler ?



## rlasonde (Dec 21, 2005)

Have a 04 2500HD with a Fisher 8 HD and looking to add a jeep for smaller drives for next year. Anyone know why you can only put Fisher 6'9" LD plows on 04 and older wranglers? Is it just because of the front end rating 2200 vs 2500? Is the wiring and mounts the same? I would plan on beefing up the front end with air bags and or stiffer shocks if it will work. I'm looking at a 06 wrangler X with the 6 cylinder. Also what is the easiest way to tell what it has for axles? -Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

It is the axle rating that limits the plow. 
Dont know about from differences between 04 -06 
Stiff shock WILL NOT support extra wight, do you mean air shocks? 
look on the door sticker it will tell you what axles you have.


----------

